# GrubHub Driver Ratings



## Soy (Aug 22, 2017)

Is it possible to see what our ratings as drivers are? I know both restaurants and customers can rate us but I can't figure out how to find where those ratings are. I'm going to feel foolish if it's somewhere obvious. 

Also, it'd be nice if they need to give us a way to rate our experiences as well. Something similar to Uber. It's actually mentioned in the Terms of Use (yes, I actually read those) but doesn't seem to be live.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I don't believe there is a way to do this.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Does Grubhub even have ratings?


----------



## Soy (Aug 22, 2017)

They do. We just can't see what they are. The reason I know is I've had restaurants tell me they rate me high when they get me. I just wish I could see what mine is.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Doesn't hurt to ask the restaurant.


----------



## Soy (Aug 22, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Doesn't hurt to ask the restaurant.


Now why didn't I think of that? Oh well. There's a reason I don't work for NASA.

Anyway, I took your advice and asked. The Manager tried but couldn't figure out how to see our ratings. Just how to rate us. Apparently it's a closely guarded secret.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

There is some analytic data available to drivers about them and only them that is not available in the app. You have you request this either by E-Mail to your driver specialist or contacting driver care and asking them. They are required to give you these ratings if you ask.

I've consulted for GrubHub so I can vouch this is true.


----------

